# Deer antler mount plaque



## Doveman (Dec 23, 2009)

Though I'd post a picture of an antler plaque I made.  It may give others some ideas.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 23, 2009)

That's real nice!  Great idea!


----------



## DROP POINT (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice Job!


----------



## blademan (Dec 23, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 24, 2009)

That is Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katera73 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice job good idea too.


----------

